# Pepperdine MFA in Writing for Screen and Television?



## EJ! (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Do we have anyone on here who went to/goes to/ has an educated opinion on the Pepperdine MFA? I'm considering applying but I don't know much about it. My interests are in screenwriting, and I'd want a school that could provide me with a solid education and connections. I already applied to USC, NYU, and Chapman (haven't heard back yet). What sort of reputation does this program have? 

Thanks!


----------

